# Dust Collector Make



## JoeR3451 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi all. I'm new to the forum/site. I've been acquiring tools, mostly used, to get back into woodworking. I picked up a dust collector that appears to be in pretty good shape. However, I have no idea what make it is or if the motor can be converted from 110 to 220. It looks exactly like this one that I found on e-bay but without a brand name. 










I also saw one from Harbor Freight and Grizzly that looked similar. 

If anyone has any idea let me know

thanks
Joe


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

open the motor cover to review the wiring diagram. if the motor is convertible, there will be information about how to reconfigure the wires. if it's not there, the odds are the motor's not convertible.


----------



## JoeR3451 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi Toolguy,

I've taken pretty much everything apart and can't find anything in the way of labels or wiring diagrams so I'm going to just go with the 110V theory and use a regular outlet. Now I just have to rewire the garage with more outlets. You gotta love builders who build a garage with ONE outlet. 

thanks again,
Joe


----------



## inthewoods (May 14, 2012)

It is a Harbor Freight Central Machinery dust collector. I have the same one. You can compare it to the *image here.*
I looked at the motor only breifly and I do not think it is convertible but I am not sure. Hopefully knowing the manufacturer will help you figure it out.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Yep, the one in the picture is a HF.:yes:


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

if it's a HF, it's 110v only.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

That is the older model HF 2HP dust collector, 110V only, not convertible...

The newer version of that same dust collector, and I think the only change they made was to the bags where they went from terrible to just bad, can be had for $150.00 brand new. Do not spend more than $75.00 used on one of them, including getting it to your door.

If you pick up a HF dust collector, be sure to upgrade it with at the very least a 1 micron bag, better yet, a 1 micron or better canister filter...


----------

